# One possible LONG TERM plan, well... I hope



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

One possible LONG TERM plan, well... I hope


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vs...Layout.pdf


Been scheming with this for a little while, its what I want to try and build on the useless side of the garage opposite of where I have been banned from doing a garden layout. This would be a raised PT wood benchwork about 24-30" high.


This would be a radical change for me, namely it would be all 8' diameter track :O . That means big engines 


The plan is literally based on the Nevada State RR Museum at Carson City Nev. and this layout would actually be a tourist/museum layout. That way I can ignore sticking to only one roadname and I would only need a small roster to run the tourist line and shift engines and cars about. I would only want a few biggies, an E7 or PA1, a big steamer Connie, Mike, Pacific, (whatever I can get on ebay for dirt cheap) a heavywieght passenger car to hual the tourists, and a couple cabeese, and what ever else I can pilfer.


Anyways this is currently just a "Grand Idea" right now, I haven't convinced the property manager (SWMBO) that this is a good idea. We have to redo the other side of the backyard and replace the wooden fence on the property line side. So this is currently in the "Plan Now, Build Later" stage.


One day...hopefully not to far away.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

'O' Scale? 

And 90 degree crossovers on a curve? Or would they be 'spacers' between tighter radiius track? 

And if G, then what are the prospects of connecting with your miniature indoor empire?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 30 Aug 2011 11:58 PM 
'O' Scale? 

And 90 degree crossovers on a curve? Or would they be 'spacers' between tighter radiius track? 

And if G, then what are the prospects of connecting with your miniature indoor empire? 

Nope, 1:29 , the crossovers would have to be custom built, no way around that, otherwise I plan to use as much 'off the shelf' track as I can. No plans to ever connect anything. The one layout would be independant from the other.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be fun to build. Keep us posted. 

The Nevada State RR Museum at Carson City mostly emphasizes narrow gauge stuff, as I recall. It's a wooden gallows turntable, similar to Laws. Any plans for narrow gauge equipment? 

Steve Seitel


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

All the pics show standard gauge, but old 19th century stuff, maybe thats why your thinking narrow gauge.










I want to venture into standard gauge, I found an aerial view of the museum on Google Earth and used it to sketch the plan, the museum layout is more flowing, I had to straighten it out and modify it for sectional track. I like the idea of a museum layout as I can have a stand alone layout, can run anything and mix roadnames mercilessly. 










Not sure what the real tracks would scale out to, probably 20' diameter


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Using Google Earth to measure, the diameter of the loop at the Nevada State RR Museum is 637 feet. So depending on the scale you choose, the diameter of your layout loop would be as follows: 

1:32 = 19 feet 
1:29 = 21.96 feet 
1:22.5 = 28.31 feet 
1:20.3 = 31.3 feet 

Scott


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott my guestimation was pretty close for 1:29


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think it looks good. Anyway to run trains is a good way.


----------

